# Wild Camping in the Western United States



## 98245 (Mar 21, 2006)

I camp out every night of the year. Never have ever stayed in an RV campground. My home during the winter is Baja California in Mexico. During the late spring and summer, the far western United States.

The best thing about the far west USA, is that there are tons of places to camp for free in the forests, deserts, and of course the Pacific coast.

Some of the national parks are fantastic places for RVers. One of my favorites is Glacier National Park. Would you like to take a peek at a web page that I wrote about Glacier? Hmmmmm?

*Glacier National Park. Montana, USA.*

Bye for now,
George


Click to tune into:
*The Adventures of Tioga and George *


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

fantastic bic of red eagle falls. really shows the power and size of it


----------

